

LulzSec posts source code from Sony's Subversion repositories - henning
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6449737/Sownage_2

======
gte910h
While I'd be interested in knowing what got published, perhaps from a blog
article, etc, I'm completely unwilling to download that file to find out.

~~~
zbanks
At the same time, this is an _incredibly_ direct source. It's not a long-
winded blog post that editorializes.

Hopefully someone here can enlighten us, though.

~~~
gte910h
Oh definitely. Also definitely an illegal thing to download which will
probably have court cases going after it and IP trolls fiercely finding who
downloaded it, etc.

I'm a big boy: I can ignore editorial commentary if I get to not commit a
crime.

~~~
adambyrtek
It's telling that even Hacker News users are so intimidated that they are
afraid to click on a link. I find it surprising and a bit scary (but I don't
live in the US).

~~~
gte910h
Do you have days to spend talking to police and lawyers instead of working?
I'd rather not.

It's not 'clicking on a link' that's the issue, it's making a copy of sony's
website's source code, which is very possibly a felony.

------
lhnz
Okay, I'm kind of interested in finding out how bad the code really is now,
but...

~~~
sonnyz
It's mostly just "TODO: FIX ME" every 10 or so lines.

